# finally it's my turn to replace windows regulator



## ayn (Dec 19, 2001)

didn't have this problem with my steel blue, but read about it here countless time... finally yesterday, the passenger side window/door rattles when I drive, and when my girlfriend closed the door yesterday i heard some rock kicking noise... now it makes cracking noise when i open/close the passenger window... pretty cool... 

I called the service dept and sounded like they knew exactly what it was, i did tell them i needed my window regulator replaced before I tell them what the problem was though...  car going in tomorrow morning, probably going to have a loaner over the weekend... the SA also told me not to use the window, coz it might not close... haha... i guess that happened before to somebody...

--Andrew


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

What build date is your 330? 

I'd be interested to find out what specifically fails on these regulators. Could you ask them what part breaks? I remember reading an old service bulletin that talked about redesigned regulators-- the initial problem was that the original regulators were bare galvanised steel, and were rough so they tore something (can't remeber what) up after a while. So, they redesigned it to be coated w/ plastic. Wonder what it is now (on the later cars that have the new design regulators)? Seems like an opportunity for an aftermarket company to finish the job that BMW can't.


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Mine were replaced earlier this year, I think. Still the rocking noise came back. I have 05/2001 325. Probably need another trip to the dealer soon...


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

So I'm guessing there is no production batch # or anything that's known about this? I know all my windows were working fine as of a couple of days ago.

My old car had endless regulator issues so I know what a PITA it is...


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Kaz said:


> So I'm guessing there is no production batch # or anything that's known about this? I know all my windows were working fine as of a couple of days ago.
> 
> My old car had endless regulator issues so I know what a PITA it is...


It seems like the regulators will never be fixed in the E46. It's one of those problems that will still be there after they come out with the next 3 series.

I was just noticing that both the front windows in the E46 are making creaking noises when closing. Our last E46 had two drivers window replacements, and one on the passenger side, and it looks like this one will follow suit. Only 11,500 miles, too. :bawling: I was just about to brag about how reliable this one has been so far, and the window regulator curse appears to be ready to strike.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

I think mine have done this since new, but they all make a light clattering noise as they move. If they're gonna die, they better do it before the warranty is up...


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Kaz said:


> I think mine have done this since new, but they all make a light clattering noise as they move. If they're gonna die, they better do it before the warranty is up...


It's such a common problem, that if you tell the dealer the windows creak/groan/clatter/"insert descriptive phrase here", they'll likely just replace them.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

SARAFIL said:


> It's such a common problem, that if you tell the dealer the windows creak/groan/clatter/"insert descriptive phrase here", they'll likely just replace them.


Yeah, but I'd rather not have the dealer tear up my car. I think I'll sit this out until the warranty is about to go, then revisit this, given they don't actually break before then.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Sarafil-

Would you be able to find out what it is that fails w/ the regulators? Maybe we (board members) could come up w/ some sort of "home brew" solution if we knew what the problem was. I just can't believe it can be THAT hard to make window regulators that dont' fail quickly.


----------



## apar330i (Aug 19, 2002)

Well, the car is in the shop right now for it's fourth window regulator. I have replaced them in all four doors. I guess I was kinda fortunate that this is the only one that comes out of my pocket. When I was on my way to work this AM I rolled down the back windows to get a little air flowing, after a few miles at freeway speed I got sick of the noise and went to roll the window up - no dice - stuck in the down position. At least it wasn't raining.


----------



## savjam (May 12, 2003)

robg said:


> Sarafil-
> 
> Would you be able to find out what it is that fails w/ the regulators? Maybe we (board members) could come up w/ some sort of "home brew" solution if we knew what the problem was. I just can't believe it can be THAT hard to make window regulators that dont' fail quickly.


Good request.

Also, for SARAFIL, please find out if there any preventive action that the owners can take.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

savjam said:


> Good request.
> 
> Also, for SARAFIL, please find out if there any preventive action that the owners can take.


Don't use the windows? :dunno:

I'm not sure exactly what it is (I'll try and find out), but in general, it's almost like the entire unit just craps out. :thumbdwn:


----------



## gek330i (Dec 27, 2001)

apar328i said:


> Well, the car is in the shop right now for it's fourth window regulator. I have replaced them in all four doors. I guess I was kinda fortunate that this is the only one that comes out of my pocket. When I was on my way to work this AM I rolled down the back windows to get a little air flowing, after a few miles at freeway speed I got sick of the noise and went to roll the window up - no dice - stuck in the down position. At least it wasn't raining.


Mine did the same thing today. Rolled down driver side window, then went to roll the window up on the highway... chaclunk! stuck 3/4 of the way. Rolled it down and it went up again... with a bit of a struggle.
Will call tomorrow to see when I can get it fixed. I am out of warranty too. If I may ask, how much are they charging you? or PM me.

Thanks,


----------



## apar330i (Aug 19, 2002)

gek330i said:


> Mine did the same thing today. Rolled down driver side window, then went to roll the window up on the highway... chaclunk! stuck 3/4 of the way. Rolled it down and it went up again... with a bit of a struggle.
> Will call tomorrow to see when I can get it fixed. I am out of warranty too. If I may ask, how much are they charging you? or PM me.
> 
> Thanks,


At least you were able to get the window back up. Mine stuck down half way. By the time I got it to the shop it was all the way down. Check your PM.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

SARAFIL said:


> Don't use the windows? :dunno:
> 
> I'm not sure exactly what it is (I'll try and find out), but in general, it's almost like the entire unit just craps out. :thumbdwn:


Thanks. I would think it would be cheaper for BMW (or whatever supplier makes these things) to just solve the problem rather than bearing the warranty costs for multiple replcaements on nearly every e46 they sell. :dunno:


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

Rob, yeah, that's what I would think too. If there is a recurring problem that's costing warranty $$, wouldn't it be cheaper to just *fix it* to begin with? I just can't figure that one out...


----------



## apar330i (Aug 19, 2002)

robg said:


> Thanks. I would think it would be cheaper for BMW (or whatever supplier makes these things) to just solve the problem rather than bearing the warranty costs for multiple replcaements on nearly every e46 they sell. :dunno:


You would think so. I was told yesterday that the replacements are "improved". If that's the case they should start putting the "improved" ones in the cars from the factory. My car is a '99 so all were destined to fail. I wonder when or if they started putting better ones in the newer e46s?


----------



## Drag'nGT (Oct 22, 2003)

This sounds like something I'm gonna have happen to me. I like to roll the windows down in the summer. It's just a habit that I have. Are there any service repair orders out that I need to read up on?

Just in case I'm gonna claim this before the warranty goes out. With my luck it will break 1 mile before I get to the dealer.


----------



## Drag'nGT (Oct 22, 2003)

Okay, I don't know how odd this is but I just got to work and when I went to close my door the window didn't do it's usual 1/4 in slide up into place. I opened the door again and closed it. No dice. So I got in and rolled the window down then back up. Got out and closed the door. It worked.

Should I over look this and see if it happens again? I don't want them ripping into my door for no reason.


----------



## ayn (Dec 19, 2001)

I would ask them to take a look, u don't want to not be able to close the window when it rains and stuff...

--Andrew


----------



## Surfsessn (Aug 21, 2004)

My 2000 323 ti had less than 1000 miles left on the 50k warranty, while backing out of my driveway the wife started rolling up the driver's side rear window and CRACK-CRUNCH, I thought I'd run over a glass bottle (?)... turns out the window would not roll up... Luckily there was no rain and we weren't on the road somewhere far away from home (I thought the window had BROKEN from the way it sounded)..

Well, lucky me and a call to my dealer (90 miles south) I got an appointment to bring it in the next day. Turns out the window regulator broke and the dealer/service department at Schaefer BMW in Wilmington NC suggested that we bring it in to have ALL the regulators replaced under warranty. What's really cool about all this is that the service department did a complete inspection of all things that might be subject under warranty is also going to replace the sunroof seal, the ashtray latch, the cup holder cover on the rear seat and make an attempt to lose the creaking in both front windows... 

Another note: When I purchased the car (used) from FOWLER Motors in Conway (MyrtleBch) SC, they had agreed to repair a small crack in the windshield... They ended up replacing the entire windshield and completely BOTCHED the job... When we first left the dealer it there was so much wind noise it sounded like the windows were open... freaking unreal!! We ended up having to stay the night (they paid for the room)... and when we picked the car up in the morning... same problem.. WIND NOISE... Long story short, we left the car and headed home with a loaner (home being 3 hours away) and gave them instructions to only car us when this was fixed properly. A WEEK later we got the call, drove three hours there, three hours back... Still not as quite as it was prior to their screwing with things.

On top of all this, FOWLER was suppose to go through the service records and bring everything up to current. We were the first titled owners, as FOWLER never titled the car and had used it as demo/loaner. FOWLER never touched our service book... never provided us with any receipts for the work, etc, etc... 

So all this story means to all you BMW owners is GET A DEALER and SERVICE dept that has a CLUE. Schaefer in Wilmington NC has the $hit together and will also be replacing our windshield (discounted, but not FREE) and will do this with a FACTORY logoed BMW windshield. 

A note regarding window CREAKING... we never noticed any creaking until FOWLER replace the windshield...


----------

